# Machine polish over decals?



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm starting to get confident machine polishing with my g220 and decided to tackle my triumph motorbike.

This might be a silly question but is it safe to machine polish over the decals, such as the triumph logo? I have been masking them off but this is taking ages due to the intricate nature of the decals and the shape of them.

If I do need to mask them off, does anyone have any tricks to make this easier? Perhaps I should be more patient but just wanted to ask the experts first.

Many thanks in advance,
Stew


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive done it a few times on cars. Take this for example








What i do is tape up the decals, so i can heavy polish without fear of tearing or burning etc. Nothing to intricate just make sure all the edges and corners are protected









Then when i a have compounded to my satisfaction i remove the tape and polish the decals with a soft pad and 205, making sure im not picking up any edges, and evening out the paint missed that was under the tape. Then finish the compounded paint just working upto the decals by eye, leaving...









The decals will be soft and are easy to pick up a corner so just use slow speeds and common sense
Hope this helps


----------



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks so much stangalang,

I was finding it very difficult to mask up to the edges in a precise way - I will try your method as this should not give such a sharp difference between the unpolished and polished parts.

Do you mind me asking what type of masking tape you use? I notice most people on here use the blue 3M stuff but im interested to see if your tape is better.

Thanks again,
Stew


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Whatever I can steel, erm I mean borrow from work. It's just general low tack decorators tape. The blue 3m tape is classed as waterproof but if you dry a car thoroughly it makes no difference so anything that peels off easy is fit or purpose :thumb:


----------



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ahh i see. You did a brilliant job on the lamborghini - is it yours?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a case of being careful on the whole. Avoid polishing printed decals as you could polish the printing clean off. Solid colour decals can normally be polished but still with care. Inspect them to see they are properly stuck down, especially sharp points and corners.

I detailed this last year, and all but a couple of the decals were machine polished. The green and blue are paint, the rest is decals:


----------



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Jem,

You did a really nice job. Is there an easy way to know if I have printed decals?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

stewbacca3 said:


> Ahh i see. You did a brilliant job on the lamborghini - is it yours?


Noooooo. Wish it was but alas!

Coming to showroom near you, eventually


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

stewbacca3 said:


> Is there an easy way to know if I have printed decals?


Not really, you're looking at the quality of the decal really. Decals with complex logos, text or pictures will be printed. Generally if they look good quality with deep rich colour they are ok for polishing, but as always treat them like the softest paint imaginable.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

thats a brillian reply Stangalang


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> thats a brillian reply Stangalang


Thanks man. I often worry I can't get across what I am actually trying to say so thought the pics may help


----------

